# Dallee sound in SD45



## Pipertwo (Jan 8, 2008)

I just spent several hours extenting wires and rereading the instructions to instal the Dallee in the blister cover on the SD45.  I have rechecked the wiring many time and still no sound.  I have hooked power from an old HO power supply and the motors run but no sound.  I also installed an Aristo unit for activating the horn and bell.   The power to the Dallee comes from the power to sound plug on the control board in the SD45.  Is this the correct sourse for the power?   Is there something else that I should check?  The bell and horn are activated with an AristoART-5474 mini receiver and not responding.  Should I be connecting the Dallee directly to the battery wires? I don't see how anyone can hook one of these up in an hour and have it running.
Frank Barnard


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Do the Dallee boards incorporate their own amplifier or do you need an additional amplifier board to go along with it? Also, is there a volume pot on the board and is it turned up?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Frank, 
Which Dallee sound are you referring to? 

The sound card sold by Dallee requires a battery supply be fitted before any sound will be emitted. 

The Dalles sound card sold by AristoCraft may be different.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Frank,
I installed a Dallee sound in my first SD45.  Like you, I had to splice wires with various connectors on each end to get things to work.  For sound batteries, I used 8-AA 2300mah NIMH cells in a RadioShack holder. I did not hook up the charging circuit.   The URL below shows pics and a thread I posted that is located in the MLS archives.  

archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp









There are more pics in the thread above.

Hope this helps some.
Jim C.


----------



## Pipertwo (Jan 8, 2008)

The way I read the material an amplifer is not needed unless you want more sound volumn.  I did turn up the volumn to one half and no sound.  I have the sound card sold by AristoCraft and purchased last week.  I did call Aristo last week before trying the hookup. 
Jim C, I had seen your photos on another posting.  The best I can tell I am using the same hookups you used.  But, I did not us the battery booster system which allows the sound to remain on at an idle while the power is off to the engine.  The way I am hooking up there will be no sound when the battery car is disconnected.  Still no sound.  Still trying.

Frank Barnard


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a sound file from this engine.  I thought it could use more volume.

1stclass.mylargescale.com/pimanjc/Rolling%20Stock-Locos%20Folder/SD45-sound.mp3

JimC.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

The December 2007 Garden Railways magazine has an in depth article by Gary Raymond comparing the Phoenix, Sierra, and Dallee sound systems in a Dash 8/9 that you might find interesting he ended up choosing the Dallee…


----------

